# England 22-24 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 17, 2008)

Some good matches. I still dont have a strategy for this round, the favorites or the underdogs?
But we'll see


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 19, 2008)

Manchester United to beat Aston Villa

Manchester definately need this win. If they lose or draw they will be miles behind the leader. So sir Alex better make this band of kids win or I will go and beat them all


----------

